# Summer Soccer Camp...Recommendations?



## Desert Hound (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello All,

Any suggestions for good summer camps in CA? Residential type. I will be dropping her off from AZ. 

My daughter will be 13 this summer and has played club soccer now for some time. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 4, 2017)

Desert Hound said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any suggestions for good summer camps in CA? Residential type. I will be dropping her off from AZ.
> 
> ...


Cal State Fullerton Soccer program has a great residential camp.


----------



## outside! (Jan 4, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> Cal State Fullerton Soccer program has a great residential camp.


Here is the link for the most recent CSUF winter camp for info.
http://www.fullertontitans.com/sports/w-soccer/2016-17/releases/20161122lp99o5


----------



## Tomnchar (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is the link to this year's camp. The 2017 Jr. High Fantasy Camp will be from July 9th-13th. My daughter has gone the last 2 years and loves it.   

http://www.eteamz.com/FullertonFutbolAcademy/news/index.cfm?cat=386214


----------



## hydraulic42 (Jan 5, 2017)

My daughter has gone to the One Soccer camps the past 2 years and really enjoys it. They are out there practicing at least 9 hours per day, probably. My daughter feels like she's a better player when she leaves the camp.

http://www.onesoccerschools.com/camps_pages.php?id=59


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 5, 2017)

outside! said:


> Here is the link for the most recent CSUF winter camp for info.
> http://www.fullertontitans.com/sports/w-soccer/2016-17/releases/20161122lp99o5


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 5, 2017)

The CSUF camp during the summer has players practice/scrimmage through the day and night and spend the night at the dorms.  More of a residential setting in attempts to get the feel of college soccer.  Haven't gone to this but my DD will be going this summer.  Need to be a certain age for this one as well.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 5, 2017)

Desert Hound said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any suggestions for good summer camps in CA? Residential type. I will be dropping her off from AZ.
> 
> ...


Here's another one by NIKE.

http://www.ussportscamps.com/soccer/nike/overnight/#camp-locations

Not sure if Adidas does one as well.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 5, 2017)

My DD did a residential camp at USC this year.   was very inexpensive (found a deal on Groupon) and she really enjoyed it. Made it extra special seeing her Counsellors on TV winning the NCAA Championships.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 5, 2017)

My DD went to two residential camps each summer beginning when she was in 7th grade.  She went to a college camp, usually a different one each summer.  She also went to Premier Soccer Camp (Carlsbad) every summer.  She absolutely loved this camp.  They have a mix of soccer training and fun.  The camp is at the Army-Navy HS in Carlsbad and right on the beach which means cooler weather in July and August.   The A-N sports complex was completely rebuilt a couple years ago and is top quality.  She got some really good training and always came back improved.  They also spend time on the beach each day and get in some beach soccer.  This camp has just the right mixture of soccer training and fun activities.  All of the coaches were top notch with several international coaches brought in from Europe and Central/South America. 

http://www.soccercampbytheocean.com/


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations so far. I appreciate it!


----------

